# Intermittent Problem with Firex Smoke Detector



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are there only 2 smokes in the house? and are they interconnected? 

Seems like something electronic is causing the unit to activate at 6:30 am. Odd.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, they are interconnected. There are more, but I don't know exactly how many more. The time that it goes off is approximate, I don't think the customer made time notes each time it has gone off.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BRK. Can the fireX.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Check the manufacturer's website for recalls. I had problems a couple of years ago with all in one carbon monoxide/smoke detectors from Firex. They reimbursed the labor and provided new detectors.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fire ex is now owned by kiddie. I wouldn't put a BRK in my doghouse.

I would check the panel and the meter for a loose neutral.

About a year ago I had the same problem.Smokes would go off at 10 pm every night and at 6 am. I couldn't find anything at all. I called POCO. They found water in the transformer,and a slightly loose wire. After they were out and corrected the transfomer,the smokes never went off again.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When I replace smokes I replace them all. No telling which one is the culprit. The time you save is worth the cost of a few smokes.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

6:30 AM? Sounds like the time when the set-back thermostat kicks on. I would suggest having the furnace checked. The detector, especially if it is a combo unit, may be working as designed.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought on the Firex smokes the one that triggered flashes red and the rest do not even though they all go off?


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

I like egads thoughts. how many people on pocos pot?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a follow-up. 

I went and removed the smoke detector, put up a temporary battery operated one. The customer called to say that it wasn't the smoke detector after all. Turns out that she has a carbon monoxide detector behind a piece of furniture that was intermittently going off. She had the fire department come and take readings for CO and had her furnace serviced. So, I went back and reinstalled the hard wired smoke detector.

No problems since.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jupe Blue said:


> Just a follow-up.
> 
> I went and removed the smoke detector, put up a temporary battery operated one. The customer called to say that it wasn't the smoke detector after all. Turns out that she has a carbon monoxide detector behind a piece of furniture that was intermittently going off. She had the fire department come and take readings for CO and had her furnace serviced. So, I went back and reinstalled the hard wired smoke detector.
> 
> No problems since.


Didja get paid?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have had two service calls where the smoke was chirping and it was the pins in the pigtails they come with.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Didja get paid?


Got paid for some of it. I just keep going back because I want an answer. Luckily she only lives about a mile from my house, so I just stop by at the end of my day to take care of things. She has already referred other customers to me so I guess it has been worth my time.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

I see you found the problem - one other thing to do when you have intermittent alarms is to vacuum every detector in the house. Dust, small insects, and spiders if they make it to the sensing chamber will set it off seen it happen in my own house. I think if you actually read the instructions that come with them they say you should vacuum them periodically.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

some smokes are programed to go off after so many years to let you now to replace them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

vos said:


> some smokes are programed to go off after so many years to let you now to replace them.


That'll be good for business! Replacing smoke detectors is on my upsell list, it's amazing how low safety is on people's priority list. . "oh, ours work fine".


----------

